# A definitive answer: Headers vs. RA Manifolds



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

A popular topic for discussion.

High Performance Pontiac magazine has conducted and objective comparison of long tube headers, shorty headers, and RA manifolds.

Very interesting reading.

Headers vs. Manifolds - Huge Aftermarket vs. Stock Exhaust Dyno Test - High Performance Pontiac Magazine

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Very interesting. On stock-ish engines, tubing headers really don't offer much improvement. On more modified ones, much bigger difference. It looks like "bang for the buck" when all things are considered is with the cast ram air/HO manifolds. The rusty, nasty and bad a$$ sounding Hedman full length tubing headers are staying on my '65, though!! Thanks for the post!!


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Very similar to my recent dyno experience. My engine is putting out HP numbers inbetween the two engines that were tested, and long tube headers had a 10hp gain on my dyno results. The HP & TQ curves on mine were almost identical with headers and RA manifolds.

With that said, you could not GIVE me a set of headers to run in my street driven 4spd GTO! I just installed my engine/clutch/trans over the weekend and welded up the RA down pipes, and ahhhhhhh, what a pleasure working on it without the rusty POS headers I previously had. Heck, I can even run a full size oil filter, get a filter wrench on it, and have room to spare!! Adusting clutch linkage? Piece of cake not trying to work on either side of a header tube! 

But hey, header manufactures dont despair, there are enough of us out here that like to abuse ourselves and will continue to purchase full length headers for our A-bodies...


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

I put the ceramic coated Doug's on my '68 last year with the electric cut outs. Expensive, but I hope they look nice for years, and what fun opening the cut outs and showing off!


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for posting this. I have been on the fence about keeping my stock '67 RA manifolds or upgrading to the 2.5" repro RA manifolds, but with only a 2 HP difference between the 2.25" repro's and the 2.5's with the mandrel bent pipe, I think I'll gasket match and smooth my factory RA manifolds and roll with them.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Just received my R/A manifolds from Performance Years.
When the motor was out I wanted to install them at that time but the budget was murdered at that time so I decided to wait. At that time the price on these was about 500. 

329.00. If you are a GTOAA member and order online subtract 7%. 
My downpipes are 2-3/4" and will mate up to the 2-1/4" opening. The port is tapered. 2-3/4 opening manifolds are in the 499 range. 

Put 2 coats of Eastwood's cast iron 1200* paint on them and will be installed once the rest of the parts show up.


----------



## Felix C. (May 18, 2005)

geeteeohguy said:


> Very interesting. On stock-ish engines, tubing headers really don't offer much improvement. On more modified ones, much bigger difference. It looks like "bang for the buck" when all things are considered is with the cast ram air/HO manifolds. The rusty, nasty and bad a$$ sounding Hedman full length tubing headers are staying on my '65, though!! Thanks for the post!!


Would not a higher compression version of the 400 gain more from the headers?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Felix C. said:


> Would not a higher compression version of the 400 gain more from the headers?


Maybe, but we're not talking race engines here. We're talking street engines that have to survive on pump gas. Even on a street engine, good 4 tube headers are going to be the 'best', power wise, but for lots of folks the difference in power between headers and good Ram Air manifolds doesn't justify the significant extra headaches involved with headers.

Bear


----------

